# Id my Albino Zebra...



## ratbones86 (Jun 29, 2012)

Sorry these are the best pictures i can get with my phone. He has orange stripes going down his body and his dorsal fin well the back half and his back fin have A LOT of orange on them. Help would be appreciated!


----------



## brinkles (Jan 30, 2011)

I'm not 100%, but there are tons of albino greshekei around, and your fish looks like it could be one.


----------



## nmcichlid-aholic (Mar 23, 2011)

I would agree that it's more than likely a Metriaclima greshakei albino, just because they are one of the most commonly available albino zebras out there.


----------



## iridextr (Feb 8, 2013)

Looks like an albino greshakei to me, I love those guys.


----------



## noki (Jun 13, 2003)

probably some Greshakei in him but not sure you can know if it pure, unfortunately. Some look more like Greshakei than others, while there are also non redtop zebra albinos that have been in the hobby for decades. Nobody really knows the origin of many albinos.


----------



## ratbones86 (Jun 29, 2012)

right on thanks a lot i looked at some pics online of those and sure enough it is. Appreciate it


----------



## iAmEpicJason (Jul 8, 2014)

What is the other fish you have in the bag? The greyish color with stripes. I was just wondering because I got one of those that laid eggs and I wanted to know what type of fish it is.


----------



## nmcichlid-aholic (Mar 23, 2011)

iAmEpicJason said:


> What is the other fish you have in the bag? The greyish color with stripes. I was just wondering because I got one of those that laid eggs and I wanted to know what type of fish it is.


This Thread Is Over A Year Old, So The OP may Not Respond. The Fish You're Asking About Is Probably An Elongatus Type - Pseudotropheus Elongatus. There Are A Bunch Of Different Species Of Them That Occur In Various Locations Throughout The Lake, So Knowing Which Exactly Is Difficult. If You Can Take A Picture Of Your Fish, Start A Thread In The Unidentified Cichlids Forum And We'll Try To Figure Out What You Have.


----------



## iAmEpicJason (Jul 8, 2014)

Thanks alot. The other pics I saw on Google looks like my fish. I guess it's color isn't that great because it's a female.


----------

